# TTOC - Southwest



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Cant see a darn thing going on in the southwest.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

What part of the southwest are you from? I organised a meet last year and had 5 TT's attend.I am in Cornwall i am hoping to organise another meet in the summer,i have been busy at work so had no time for the past 6 months.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

10 miles south of Bath


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Bath is the North East!!!

I am in Cornwall and would be up for a meet...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

damien.wrl said:


> Bath is the North East!!!
> 
> I am in Cornwall and would be up for a meet...


its a shame I dont bring the TT down when I'm in cornwall every 3 months lol

J
xx


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in Falmouth and I'd be up for a meet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

I am in Torpoint, would be keen also


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,i am talking to another local member in the southwest to see what we can get sorted for a meet,i will update as soon as i know anything


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

What about Eden Project, try out the zip wire?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

guess the problem with the "south West" is its a huge area, and members are fairly well spread out.

All you can do is keep an eye out, and maybe travel a bit.

Of course anyone can suggest or organise a meet


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

CarloSalt said:


> 10 miles south of Bath


Me too! Alas, whilst my car came with a OC sticker, I'm not a member. I don't think we're allowed to meet...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Dash said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > 10 miles south of Bath
> ...


now, now.... now of that [smiley=argue.gif]

there are a few large meets where the TTOC & TT Forum both have their own stands.

I'm pretty sure every other meet, is open to any TT owner


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

So if we organise a day at the Eden Project where people could either visit the biomes or get an adventure ticket and do the zip wire, death drop etc. Mini cruise and bite to eat, would there be any interest?


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd be up for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dash said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > 10 miles south of Bath
> ...


its ok, you can purchase a membership, best decision you'll make 

J
xx


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

17th July - [email protected] project. Try out the fastest and longest zipwire in the UK and other stomach churning rides.
PM me for more details or if you are on facebook look for the event in the TTOC members group!


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi I'm Ryan I'm the regional rep for Bristol for ttoc I drive a Audi TT mk2 Tfsi I am working with the Swindon rep and we are coming to sort a meat out in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mmmm... meat.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Dash said:


> Mmmm... meat.


lol :lol:


----------

